# KUALA LUMPUR | TRX Lifestyle Quarter | U/C



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*TRX Lifestyle Quarter*









https://www.lendlease.com/my/



> The TRX Lifestyle Quarter, a development that Lendlease dubbed its largest urban regeneration project, has the potential to become the natural extension to the Kuala Lumpur City Centre area as it is well-connected to public transport, accessible by road and is pedestrian-friendly.
> 
> "The design of the development is quite advanced. We want it to be sustainable in the long-term because we are not just building a shopping centre.
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Aussie property group secures financing for TRX project*
Australian property and infrastructure group Lendlease Corp Ltd is reported to have secured financing for the development of its 17-acre Lifestyle Quarter in the Tun Razak Exchange (TRX).









https://lifestyle.prod.content.ipro...9/02/11151010/Plaza-to-city-park-1024x569.jpg


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> TRX Lifestyle Quarters











https://www.instagram.com/p/Bwbtlw1pd4B/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.instagram.com/p/ByZK1swnq0v/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

>


Lifestyle Quarter Hotel/MRT TRX Underground Station









https://www.iproperty.com.my/news/lendlease-officially-launches-the-exchange-trx-lifestyle-precinct/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://member.afraccess.com/media?id=CMN://2A1077696&filename=20180424/LLC_01973951.pdf


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://trx.my/city/trx-project-update-june-2019


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> Lifestyle Quarter Hotel


@TRX MRT Interchange Underground Station (Line 9+Line 12)









https://www.instagram.com/p/BxSEnpDpVNZ/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The TRX Sales & Marketing Gallery will soon make way for a pedestrian-friendly space, expanding the vibrant Northwest Plaza which is already partly accessible to the public. The Merdeka Tree will remain central to this space while incorporating features that will make walking and spending time here safe and pleasant. What would you like to see?









https://www.instagram.com/p/By-EBeJJuJn/








https://www.instagram.com/p/BxJemI7gP6j/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Keep watching this space as we witness KL's shopping belt expand from KLCC and Pavillion, and soon to The Exchange TRX. Set to be KL's new lifestyle destination with exciting retail, F&B and entertainment offerings, The Exchange TRX - Lifestyle Quarter of Tun Razak Exchange, is a significant element of the financial district's vision of becoming KL's best business address.









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bvl4H1CliWK/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://trx.my/city/dynamic-design-marks-new-prudential-hq-in-trx








https://trx.my/city/dynamic-design-marks-new-prudential-hq-in-trx


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bz1ijjClmzQ/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B0Dm0evpn3r/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bz49CblHkJU/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BytzYEmnXGO/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BzfwFgACJOF/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B1h9FwUJp0U/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B1gvMYil6At/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Lifestyle Quarter



davidwsk said:


> https://grimshaw.global


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.ashtonhawks.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/TRX-slide-8.png


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B3xCpD9JTiG/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

>













http://www.ashtonhawks.com/location/malaysia/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B4zgmrgpu0n/








https://www.instagram.com/p/B4UnRZAJyLp/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Seibu sets to open its door in 2H 2021*
By Farah Adilla - November 20, 2019 @ 6:24pm










Seibu Departmental Store, the Japanese retail company and anchor tenant in the retail component of The Exchange TRX, is set to open its door in the second half (2H) of 2021.


> KUALA LUMPUR: Seibu Departmental Store, the Japanese retail company and anchor tenant in the retail component of The Exchange TRX, is set to open its door in the second half (2H) of 2021.
> 
> Sogo Group of Companies group managing director Datuk Alfred Cheng said the company has already received interest from various luxury brands to locate their products in the mall.
> 
> ...


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2019/11/540489/seibu-sets-open-its-door-2h-2021


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Double post


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BzfwFgACJOF/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, October 2019 by hectorlo, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.soyacincau.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/191023-exchange-106-TRX-31-1920x1079.jpg


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUXH4HYCSNQ


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUXH4HYCSNQ


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33YGgbRwn44








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33YGgbRwn44


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Lifestyle Quarter Hotel/MRT TRX Underground Station


















https://www.iproperty.com.my/news/lendlease-officially-launches-the-exchange-trx-lifestyle-precinct/









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dEaQ4l2vcE








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33YGgbRwn44


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

UPDATE:


Ciudad Bristol said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Credit @tunrazakexchange • https://www.instagram.com/p/B60Kx_WJ9OI/










Credit @tunrazakexchange • https://www.instagram.com/p/B6iQPnEJZ-_/










Credit @tunrazakexchange • https://www.instagram.com/p/B5pmb_EpPOf/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuala Lumpur by Simon Long, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Lendlease targets to lease 90 pct of The Exchange TRX retail by end-2021*
Last update: 19/01/2020 By Zarul Effendi Razali



> KUALA LUMPUR, Jan 19 -- Lendlease Group, the developer of the retail-led mixed development part of the The Exchange TRX project, is eyeing to have the retail portion 90 per cent leased by end of 2021.
> 
> Lendlease Asia chief executive officer Tony Lombardo said to date, the retail portion of TRX is about 50 per cent leased and committed, consisting of several international tenants including from Japan and South Korea.
> 
> ...


 http://property.bernama.com/news.php?id=1807737


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Credit @photo_by_nickson


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuala Lumpur: Petronas Towers 2020 by Anthony G. Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Tun Razak Exchange underground interchange station (line 9, line 12)
















Credit: SCM Southern Corridor Malaysia


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Source: WANFLY STUDIO


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by tunrazakexchange


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> Tun Razak Exchange underground interchange station (line 9, line 12)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kimpton by InterContinental
















IHG to open its first Kimpton Hotels & Restaurants in Kuala Lumpur


IHG continues its expansion with the opening of Kimpton Hotel in Kuala Lumpur (Malaysia) in 2023.




hospitality-on.com


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVCMdhCpdaO/


----------



## azey (Jan 1, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWDYnEzN7iE/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ SCM

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTW2KfEp7jF/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CTwmvx9piPj/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*%Arabica to open in The Exchange TRX in 2022*





%Arabica to open in The Exchange TRX in 2022 – Propsquare







propsquare.my





__
http://instagr.am/p/CONjYRsJw4H/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=396776741888396





__ https://www.facebook.com/TRXtheexchange/posts/4457480450995808


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CXOB2K9hHMY/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CXlK6rdBLpA/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CUpWL6ipmbc/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWLB6-YJve5/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CXMleQCBC9F/


----------



## Izzz (Aug 5, 2013)

Izzz said:


> View attachment 2552993
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Jan 2022


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

March 2022


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ SZ-eagle Eye Studiors


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Lendlease, Mulia Group form partnership on The Exchange 106’s retail podium


PETALING JAYA (June 28): Lendlease and Mulia Group have entered into a partnership on the retail podium at The Exchange 106 in Tun Razak Exchange (TRX).Comprising 106 floors, The Exchange 106 is one of the tallest buildings in Asia, of which 90% is office space. In operation since December 2019...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Developer: Australian Lendlease


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ Fawwaz Media


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ SCM


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

the mall will open in 4Q2023








Lendlease to unveil The Exchange TRX’s retail, entertainment component in 4Q2023


KUALA LUMPUR (Dec 8): Australian real estate group Lendlease announced during a media briefing on Thursday (Dec 8) that the experiential retail and entertainment component of the 17-acre The Exchange TRX will be unveiled in 4Q2023. The Exchange TRX is part of the 70-acre Tun Razak Exchange (TRX)...




www.theedgemarkets.com






The retail and entertainment component will have a net lettable area of 1.3 million sq ft, with more than 400 stores over four levels of retail, with *Golden Screen Cinemas (GSC)*, Japanese department store Seibu and an *upscale supermarket by Dairy Farm Group of Hong Kong* as anchor tenants.

*Seibu* will be bringing in Malaysia’s first Japanese “depachika” food hall, which will take up 250,000 sq ft across four levels.

Wilson also shared that luxury tenancies are fully leased with LVMH group opening 17 brands such as *Louis Vuitton, Dior, Tiffany & Co*; and the Kering group with six brands including* Gucci and Saint Laurent.*

“We are excited to announce our partnership with *Chanel* opening their brand new full-line store. Other new-to-market brands include luxury eyewear *Gentle Monster, [and] Bacha Coffee*, who will feature their first café concept in Malaysia, while the *Tipsy* group from Singapore will be opening a dining and entertainment-focused outlet. On the sports and leisure front, *Puma, Nike, Sketchers and Under Armour* will all be debuting activated lifestyle experience stores at The Exchange TRX,” he said.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------

